# portsnap fetch on sparc64 fails



## flop (Mar 22, 2014)

On trying to update the portstree on my FreeBSD10.0 sparc64 box, portsnap fetch gave me the following: 
	
	



```
root@aleksandr:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from isc.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
Or am I bound to *cvsup* on this platform?
I cannot find much documentation on the sparc64 specifics; maybe someone can help me and document it here


----------



## trh411 (Mar 23, 2014)

Have you eliminated a network issue? Can you drill to any of the sites, e.g., `drill ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org`?


----------



## flop (Mar 23, 2014)

Whoops, my bad... had no default route configured. (this thread may be deleted)


----------

